# Key Post: Gas Fires



## sueellen (26 Aug 2004)

Hi 

Just wondering if anyone has any comments/recommendations regarding gas fires.

We have a standard 16" fireplace which is ready for a gas fire but we have been getting conflicting information from various gas suppliers as to which type of fire to go for.  Standard insert fire with ceramice backing is working out about €200 cheaper than the hotbox/convector type.  

The room we are putting it in can be quite chilly in winter and we are looking for something that could be switched on for about 1-2 hours in the evening to heat it up.

One gas firm is telling us that the insert fire will do the job but the other firm is telling us that we are wasting out money and should go for the hotbox option.  I know this could very well be their sales pitch.  

Does anyone have some impartial advice to give?

Thanks


----------



## sueellen (27 Aug 2004)

*Re: Gas Fires - Hotbox or insert fire*

The only info I can provide is that a very good plumber friend told me some time ago when I wanted to get one of the fires where the pieces of coal can be moved around and they look very much like a real fire that they cost nearly as much to run as it would cost to heat all the rads throughout the house!


----------



## MichaelL (27 Aug 2004)

*Caribbean Glo*

We have a Caribbean Glo, with Hotbox, see link, don't mind the fireplace ours is much nicer than that  

[broken link removed]

Running cost is 12 cent per hour, non hotbox is 15 cent per hour

We typically only have this on for about an hour at a time because the room would be fully heated after this time, two settings on it, at the low setting it still gives out a nice heat and uses about half the amount of gas.

I am not sure of the accuracies of these running costs though.


----------



## sueellen (19 Feb 2005)

*Some other posts*

*cullenswood
Frequent poster
Install a gas fire before Christmas??*

Anyone know anyone that will install a gas fire before Christmas. I'm in the Enfield area and have the inset bought. The fireplace is already piped so it would just be a matter of installing it. 

*JAG
Registered User
Re: Install a gas fire before Christmas??*

Just had one installed by GAS Appliances in Newbridge Co. Kildare. They have a seperate company who does the installation but if you give GAS a call on 045 449236 they might be able to help you out. 

*pc2001
Registered User
Gas Fire Insert*

Looking to get a gas fire insert but into our sitting room, got a price from one guy as follows, as fire Insert €260 the back has to be changed €90, regulator €50, 2 Cylinders €90, gas €156, Valve €20 and then Vat, He is also charge €40 an hour labour. The gas fire is called Caribbean Glow Inset Fire. Does does sound reasonbly and has anyone ever had this insert is it good?
Thanks 

*JAG
Registered User
Re: Gas Fire Insert*

Hi,

Just purchased a 16" insert fire myself after much deliberating about insert v hotbox. It's costing €879 for supply and fit and includes a ceramic back. This included an slightly more expensive fret.

Not the cheapest quote I got but the company I finally went with seemed professional while others I visiting didn't fill me with confidence.

Fire is going in next Monday so I guess I'll know then if it was worth it! 

*MichaelL
Frequent poster
Carribean Glo*

I would definitely recommend this fire, we have one for over a year now

PC2001, that sounds very expensive for the gas, what size cylinders?  

*witchymand
Registered User
How much to remove Gas fire?*

I want to get my gas fire removed, we have had it about 11 years. I went into the Bord Gas shop and the guy said to me it would cost around 2, 000 euro, I was obviously completely shocked. I find this hard to believe. I just want the fire removed, we do have a back boiler behind it, but can I not just get the fire removed and the area behind the fire closed up, and then get an electric fire and centre it anywhere I want in the room?
Please advice
Thanks 

*heinbloed1
Registered User
Gas fire*

You can indeed,witchymand.The figure of €2000 given to you is obviously wrong.If you are closing the chimney for good than all that needs to be done is turning off the fire,shut the lever valve,disconnect the fire,close the pipe with a stop(available at the plumber shop)and keep the lever valve closed.Sometimes the fire is connected with a hose,sometimes with a rigid pipe.If it is a hose it would have a bayonet fitting,just push it together and give it a half turn,it should come off.If the fire is connected with a solid pipe than proceed as above,keep in mind to close the valve before you start.You need a spanner made from brass to avoid sparks-that is the regulation.This spanner you can get from the plumber shop.
When the job is done you have to make sure that no one accidentally opens the valve,regulations demand that the valve handle is fixed in closed position.This can be done by a "sealed"wire(don't know how to express it-check the meter box,there you will find a seal consisting of a double wire with a lead seal,just to see how it looks like).
I suppose the job can be done by a professional gas fitter for less than €100, it would be around 15 minutes of labour. 
The electric fire is a money and energy wasting thing(as well as the gas fire in the chimney),what about central heating? Check the home page of Sustainable Energy Ireland and look for the "fuel cost comparison sheet"
[url]www.sei.ie[/URL]
When you close the chimney do it at the top,this not only would avoid chimney fires,it would help to safe money/energy as well.A chimney is considered worth than an outside wall of the same surface , it has 4 "open" walls including the chimney effect of rising air/24h drought.


----------



## mpgalvin (24 Feb 2005)

Er, possibly silly follow on question on this, but who would install a gas fire for me?  My gas is supplied by Bord Gais, but was fitted and maintained by a local guy (his name is on the unit).

If I go into a BG shop to buy a fire, am I then beholden to them to have it fitted, or can I call the fitter?  Or can I just call a (plumber???) from the Golden Pages and pay him?  Basically, can I get quotes from several sources and go with the best value for money?

If I don't go to a BG shop, I guess the fitting is wide open, or perhaps not?  I don't even know places (in Cork) that sell gas fires apart from BG.


----------



## MichaelL (24 Feb 2005)

Ordinary plumbers shouldn't fit these. You need someone who is a certified gas fitter to do this properly.

We got our fire from a plumbing suuppliers in Clonmel and got a fella from the gas board to fit it.

I did a quick search there now in www.goldenpages.ie for "gas fire" in Cork and it returned 4 or five results you could follow up on


----------



## tomthevet2003 (24 Feb 2005)

You can check on the Bord Gais website to see a list of Authorised retailers who sell fires - you can also see a list of approved installers
Two that i know of are Douglas Street Gas Sales on douglas st as name you suggest or Flor O Mahony of vicars road in togher - both are authorised by Bord Gais to both sell and fit fires


----------



## sueellen (26 Mar 2005)

*Some other posts*

*Marbill
Registered User
Gas fire to real fire*

Anyone ever converted their gas fire to a real fire and if so, how did you do it? was it expensive? 

*PGD
Frequent poster
Re: Gas fire to real fire*

I did it a couple of months ago.

I have no chimney. The gas fire had a fan/vent on an outside wall. I had it removed and the fireplace removed. I had a brick fireplace surround built. I had a wood burning stove installed with a double-insultaed "chimney" going up a fake chimney breast (existing) and up through the roof (dormer house).

The stove cost me 1k and the installation and work cost me 3k.

If you have a house with a chimney already but just a gas fire installed I would guess it's easy to remove. The only thing you might need to do is install the heat-shielding back to the fireplace, if it's not already there. And make sure the gas pipe is blocked properly.


*Marbill
Registered User
Re: Gas fire to real fire*

thanks for that - yes I have a chimney. I guess I should get Bord Gais to sort out the removal of the gas connection? 

*PGD
Frequent poster
Re: Gas fire to real fire*

well you should just source somebody who is approved by Bord Gais to do the work. 

It's not rocket science, juts don't pick a cowboy. I had a gas tank out back hooked up to my gas fire. I let it run out. Disconnected the top. All the guy was left with was a copper pipe which he closed up. It's just a pipe.

If you are on the mains... I dunno. I'm sure the chimney guys are well used to dealing with it. Ring a few people and ask them what they would do and you'll get a feel for it. 

*fatherdougalmaguire
Very frequent poster
Re: Gas fire to real fire*

If you have a chimney, your most of the way there. You'll need somebody (a plumber) to seal off the gas pipe and ideally bury it under the existing concrete base in the fireplace. There should be a gas valve somewhere around the fireplace which will also be turned off.

The most messy bit will be the hearth or bit around the fireplace. This is usually a marble affair and with a gas fire install it's a monolithic slab. This needs to be cut into segments so that it can shift when temperatures rise.

Try one of the existing fireplace places like Ballymount Fireplaces (if in Dublin) for a quote anyway. 

*jister
Frequent poster
Ebay*

You can buy cheap fireplaces on Ebay from an Irish company here:

[broken link removed]


----------



## joanmul (26 May 2005)

*Re: >>Gas Fires*

I was looking at a wall mounted flueless gas fire in a showrooms in Sandyford.   It would cost approx. €2000 including €270 for fitting.   In England prices for a similar fire are stg£750 or thereabouts, depending on the model.   I couldn't get anything for the North on google.   Would any know of suppliers in the North, not too far from Dublin?


----------

